# Indian corn



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We planted Indian corn this year with sweet corn and feed corn. Here is the Indian corn I picked today.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

When did you plant them? I've still have a month on my hickory king corn.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We planted them in the beginning of the season with the sweet corn, probably may sometime. The stalks were beginning to rot so I pulled call the corn off. Only one corn cob was rotting I got the rest in time. We had a weird spring and summer here the weather messed up the gardens and we had no rain for a good portion of the summer which messed up my gardens. Even my pumpkins got affected
I only got these and we planted twice










Last year I got enough to decorate our cart in the front yard, probably close to 50 pumpkins . This year not so good.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

What is hickory king corn?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Hickory King is an old variety corn.Has very huge kernels. We've had so much rain somethings are doing good some are not.Not much tomatoes,squash did ok.
Then the deer ate a bunch of stuff.Still waiting on the dent corn and soybeans.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Boston Marrow squash , supposedly makes the best pumpkin pie.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://sustainableseedco.com/heirlo...corn-seed/hickory-king-yellow-corn-seeds.html


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow that's cool corn. But can you eat it like regular corn on the cob? Or is it more for cooking?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

No it's a field corn. For cornmeal,grits, tortillas etc.And livestock feed.
You can roast the cobs in the milk stage but they are not sweet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah ok gotcha


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I planted pumpkins this year for the first time. Last year it was too late so I waited til this year. And I think they got washed away because my backyard is kind of a slop. I don't even have a single sprout


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Very nice;*

Very nice looking corn. We have a small patch of Indian corn I hope to cut tomorrow. Stalks and all, so that we can stack them in the yard for display. Still have a few ears hanging in the barn from last year.

We'll dole it out for the one squirrel we have on the place.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! We are going to use the stalks for decorating the front porch


----------

